# Redfish Courtbouillon



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

finished all my work today and it was gettin kinda chilly. so i thawed out some redfish and did a courtbouillon. smells great!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Courtbouillion?

Is that a cajun card game played at the courthouse?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Ingredients*

3/4 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup chopped yellow onions
1 cup chopped green bell peppers
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 tablespoon minced garlic
2 bay leaves
1/4 cup tomato paste
1/2 cup dry sherry
5 cups fish stock or shrimp stock
1 (14.5-ounce) can diced tomatoes with their juices
1 tablespoon sugar
2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
6 redfish or trout fillets (each about 6 ounces), cut in 1/2 on the diagonal
1 1/2 teaspoons Essence, recipe follows
4 tablespoons unsalted butter
3 cups cooked long-grain white rice
Emeril's ESSENCE Creole Seasoning (also referred to as Bayou Blast)
2 1/2 tablespoons paprika
2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons garlic powder
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon dried thyme


*Directions*

1/2 cup plus 3 tablespoons vegetable oil

Heat 1/2 cup of the oil in a Dutch oven or large, heavy pot over medium-high heat. Add the flour, reduce the heat to medium, and cook, stirring constantly with a large wooden spoon, to make a thick roux almost the color of milk chocolate, 15 to 20 minutes. Add the onions, bell peppers, and celery, and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Add the garlic and bay leaves, and cook, stirring, for 30 seconds.

Place the tomato paste in a small bowl and whisk in the sherry to blend. Add to the pot, and cook, stirring, for 30 seconds. Add the stock, whisking to blend. Add the tomatoes and their juices, the sugar, salt, black pepper, and red pepper flakes, and cook, stirring, occasionally, for 20 to 25 minutes. Remove from the heat, taste, and adjust seasoning, if necessary.

Season both sides of the redfish fillets with the Essence.

In a large Dutch oven or pot, heat the remaining 3 tablespoons oil over medium-high heat. Add the redfish, in batches if necessary, and cook for 2 minutes, then turn and cook for 1 minute. Add the court-bouillon and cook, stirring very gently to combine, for 2 minutes. Add the butter bit by bit and stir gently to incorporate.

Divide equally among large soup bowls. Spoon 1/2 cup of rice into the center of each bowl and serve immediately.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> Courtbouillion?
> 
> Is that a cajun card game played at the courthouse?


Yes it is, and redfish trumps catfish! LOL.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dang that sounds gooodddd! I could only get half way thru the ingredients and needed a drink to finish it up! Thanks BT & sm.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Dang that sounds gooodddd! I could only get half way thru the ingredients and needed a drink to finish it up! Thanks BT & sm.


mine's not that elaborate. more of a bisquane instead of a impala, but it's gooood!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Anything that starts with making a dark roux is gonna be good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

My thoughts exactly! i like a golden roux. my Mom made a chocolate roux and it's great, but i like a golden/peanut butter roux better. either way, it's the seasonings that make the soup.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

awesome!!


----------

